# Rattles, January 06 - 15th September 08



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Rattles was my heart rat. An absolute gem. The last two months or so she has been battling a mammary tumour which myself and the vet decided was inoperable due to her respitory history and her age.

In the last couple of weeks her fur started thinning and she lost alot of weight.

On Sunday afternoon we decided it was time to let her pass. So booked and appointment for next saturday to have her PTS. 

Being the cheecky soul she was she beat us to the mark and passed away on monday night. 

She was the most perfect rat. She would come whenever you called her and loved to play tag with the dog. They would often be found curled up together fast asleep in the dogs basket or on the couch. 

On saturday we are going to have her cremated.

I will upload pictures at somepoint.

Rattles - Rest in Peace my love, You deserve to be happy and free of earths restrictions.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP Sweet little Rattles. 

What a beautiful girl, I am so sorry for your loss.  She's happy now.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

RIP Rattles....we all miss you. 


She was so pretty, what was she(color)? I am sorry for your loss.  She is happy now and is in no pain.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Sarahisgett - She was a Himilayan.

Thanks for youre thoughts and kind words.

Im missing her very much tonight as usually she comes in for supper then has a nap on my bed before lights out.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Promised Pictures:



















































I miss you angel xox


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw so cute , the doggie must miss her too.
Jess xx


----------



## Katie_Griffin (Jul 2, 2008)

Its always the one you love the most that pass away first.
She looks like she was a very loving and warm hearted soul.
Hugs from me and my ratties.
R.I.P Rattles x


----------

